# Canoe on my coupe



## Quantumcoupe83 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thinking about buying a canoe and comes with two roof things to grip onto the edges of the car roof. Was wondering before I buy if anyone has ever carried a canoe and if the roof edges will be big enough. I have an 83 coupe.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

roof edges..you are reffering to the gutters correct?

I have seen these sorta gutter grabbing tie downs before. They are probably sufficient...but as a canoe owner I would feel much more secure if my canoe was strapped to a proper rack Yakima/Tuele ect. If you go with the pad/strap option just be very carefull and double, triple check. :thumbup:
Check every time you stop for fuel or whatnot so you familiarize yourself with the hold down system.


----------



## Quantumcoupe83 (Apr 26, 2012)

Snarkle said:


> roof edges..you are reffering to the gutters correct?
> 
> I have seen these sorta gutter grabbing tie downs before. They are probably sufficient...but as a canoe owner I would feel much more secure if my canoe was strapped to a proper rack Yakima/Tuele ect. If you go with the pad/strap option just be very carefull and double, triple check. :thumbup:
> Check every time you stop for fuel or whatnot so you familiarize yourself with the hold down system.


YES. Gutters is what I meant. 

With the yakima's/ thule's does it require drilling into the roof? I'd hate to do that...


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Absolutely not! Yak and thule both mount to older cars like ours with a clasping action that sits in gutter and grabs and pulls up from under gutter. Very strong and minimal effect on paint and gutter. Both brands of racks sell a fitting (will be a kit with 4 guwale brackets) that slides onto rack crossbar and snugs up to side of canoe gunwale


----------

